# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Bình Thuận tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình và bạn bè muốn đi Bình Thuận. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Bình Thuận tự túc?* cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## dulich123

Trước khi đi Mũi Né, bạn nên thu thập những thông tin cơ bản về Bình Thuận - Phan Thiết - Mũi Né - các địa danh, sự kiện, văn hóa bản địa, lễ hội sắp diễn ra, khu du lịch mới hay booking khách sạn - nhà nghỉ.

*A. Địa danh, khách sạn...* 

Thị trấn Mũi Né, cách Phan Thiết ...22km, cho nên các bạn phải lưu ý. Từ km 8 từ Phan Thiết sau khi qua dốc Lầu Ông Hoàng, là đến khu vực resort, đầu tiên là Phú Hải, Romana, Victoria... tính đến Mũi Né resort là điểm dừng Sinh Cafe có trên 100 resort và nhà nghỉ. 

Từ Sinh café Mũi Né resort (khoảng km 14) đi ra thị trấn Mũi Né còn 8 km nữa (!) qua chợ Rạng, Suối Tiên, đi qua các khu Hoàng Ngọc, Thế kỷ 21, Siva… rồi mới đến thị trấn Mũi Né của dân địa phương chỉ có bến thuyền. Từ chổ này: nếu bạn đi 6 Km nữa sẽ tới hòn rơm: nơi có nhiều nhà nghỉ giá rẻ, chổ cắm trại. Địa danh chính xác nơi tập trung nhất các resort cao cấp là Hàm Tiến (tức phường Hàm Tiến, tp. Phan Thiết).

Nếu có ý đinh đi khám phá thì không nên ở resort mà ở nhà nghỉ vì phần lớn thời gian trong ngày sẽ đi ra ngoài, các bạn có khả năng tài chính dồi dào, đi nghỉ theo cặp, hay gia đình nên ở resort thì tốt hơn, giá từ 50 đến hơn 100$. 

Nhà nghỉ ở Mũi Né tiêu chuẩn cũng rất khá, vệ sinh, nhà ở phía không có biển giá rẻ gần 1 nửa. Khu vực resort cao cấp là Hàm Tiến nằm từ đầu chân dốc Lầu Ông Hoàng (Victoria resort, nhà hàng Cây Bàng) đến khoảng số nhà 120 là khu vực tập trung, bãi biển đẹp, ban đêm là phố Tây đông đúc. 
Lưu ý ban đêm ở các khu khác khá vắng vẻ...

*B. Xe chất lượng cao:*

- Open Bus từ SG tập trung ở Phạm Ngũ Lão, Đề Thám gồm các thương hiệu xe như Sinh Café, TM Open, Phương Trang, Hạnh Café, An Phú Bus. Các chuyến ban đêm có cả xe giường nằm.

- Mai Linh bán vé và trung chuyển khách từ trạm Lê Hồng Phong (Ngã 7) ra Bến xe Miền Đông lên xe MaiLinh Express. 

Lưu ý xe MaiLinh chỉ dừng ở bến xe TP PhanThiet nếu tìm nhóm có thể thuê chung taxi 7 chỗ ra Hàm Tiến (Resort) 12-20km (tùy điểm) giá taxi từ 150K. Tuy nhiên bạn có thể đón xe buýt Suối Cát để ra Mũi Né hay tới Hòn Rơm.
Nếu đi gấp cứ ra bến xe Miền Đông, lúc nào cũng có xe, xe chất lượng cao.

- Xe lửa: Tàu lửa từ TP HCM ra Phan Thiết có 1 chuyến đi, về mỗi ngày.
- Nếu bạn muốn du lịch Mũi né bằng xe gắn máy? Bạn dễ dàng đi theo ảnh hướng dẫn dưới đây (Nhấn để xem ảnh lớn):

Đường màu xanh là đi HCM - Vũng Tàu - Mũi Né theo QL51 và đường dọc biển qua Hồ Tràm.

*C. Tham quan:*

Lấy khu vực Hàm Tiến làm điểm trung tâm:
(1) Đi theo hướng ra Mũi Né, Hòa Thắng, Bắc Bình (1, 2 ngày).

- Suối Tiên: nằm ngay trên đoạn đường đi Mũi Né, qua khỏi Chợ Rạng (Hàm Tiến) là đến. Đây là suối đi bộ với thung lũng cát rất đẹp.

- Chợ Rạng: chợ nhỏ, buổi sáng có nhiều hải sản tươi, ăn sáng có món bánh canh cá.

- Bến thuyền Mũi Né: ngay bên đường đầu thị trấn Mũi Né, ngắm biển, chụp ảnh, mua hải sản. Ngay thị trấn Mũi Né có re sort Siva, bãi biển khá đẹp.

- Đồi Cát Vàng (1km từ Mũi Né): đi bộ vượt đồi cát, trượt cát, chụp ảnh… lưu ý các quán ăn khu này chất lượng kém, giá cả bất hợp lý.

- Hòm Rơm (thêm 6km từ Mũi Né): tắm biển, ăn uống, mua sắm… khu vực này có nhiều kh sạn giá rẻ phù hợp khách thanh niên, buổi tối có dịch vụ đốt lửa trại… có bãi ngủ lều… hải sản tươi ngon. 

- Bàu Trắng & Đồi Trinh Nữ (20km từ Mũi Né), thuộc xã Hòa Thắng, Bắc Bình: 

Đây là điểm dừng của hầu hết mọi du khách: ngắm cảnh hồ sen, chụp ảnh, chinh phục đồi cát, chụp ảnh nghệ thuật đồi cát (sáng, chiều), khám phá trại nuôi giông (*), nhậu với các món giông (nướng, rôti, gỏi giông nướng…), đi thuyền… 

- Bắc Bình: đi tiếp theo cung đường chính (đường nhựa) thêm 25km là Lương Sơn nơi tiếp giáp với QL1, gần đây có khu bảo tồn Hoàng Tộc Chăm (hỏi thôn Tịnh Mỹ, ngay bên QL1), đền Pô-klon Mơ-nai; đi tiếp 10km (hướng Nha Trang) là thị trấn Chợ Lầu, tiếp 5km (qua cầu, rẻ phải) là (thị xã) Phan Rí Cửa: có bến tàu, chợ cá, sinh hoạt nghề biển, đây là nơi cung cấp cá Nục hấp cho cả Tp. HCM và các tỉnh phía Nam. Quay lại QL1, đi tiếp 20km là suối khoáng Vĩnh Hảo (tắm bùn, tắm khoáng nóng), tiếp 10km nữa là biển Cà Ná có những bãi đá và dốc núi đẹp chạy ra sát biển. Ở đây cũng có những resort rất heo hút giữa núi đá và bãi biển hoang vắng.
(toàn tuyến này có thể đi về trong ngày bằng xe máy, xe jeep, xe hơi, nếu đi thẳng ra Bắc Bình trước).

(2) Từ Hàm Tiến ngược về Phan Thiết & nội thành và ngoại thành Phan Thiết:

- Khu Làng Cổ Mũi Né: vừa là resort, nhà hàng, trình diễn văn hóa (lễ, cuối tuần)
- Lầu Ông Hoàng, Tháp Chăm Pôsanư: xe chạy lên đến chân tháp.
- Nội thành: Sông Cà Ty, Trường Dục Thanh; Đình Nam Hải (bộ xương cá voi); Chợ Phan Thiết…
- Ngoại thành (đi về hướng xã Hàm Hiệp, hỏi đến tham quan nhà cô giáo Ẩn là hiệu trưởng trường PTSC Hàm Hiệp, nhiều người biết): tham quan các vườn Thanh Long rộng bao la bao quanh những ngôi biệt thự xinh xắn, hái và thưởng thức quả Thanh Long ngay tại vườn.

(3) Khu vực từ Phan Thiết ngược về Vũng Tàu:

Tuyến đường ven biển ngược từ Phan Thiết về SG có một đoạn 25km cặp mép biển, giống như từ Phan Thiết ra Mũi Né có điểm kết thúc là Hải Đăng Kê Gà (đi thuyền ra tiểu đảo cách bờ 500m, lên đảo, leo Hải Đăng ngắm biển). Từ Phan Thiết đi ngược QL theo hướng về SG, đến KM8 có bản chỉ resort Đồi Sứ thì rẽ trái vào 5km thì cặp biển, dọc theo tuyến này có Đồi Sứ, Vườn Đá (top100 resort)… và khoảng 50 resort khác. Vùng này cảnh vật cũng rất nguyên sơ.

Núi Trà Cú: đi cáp treo, tượng phật nằm…Địa danh này nằm bị kẹp giữa tuyến đường trên và đường QL1.

Thị xã, biển Hàm Tân có nhiều khu du lịch, resort vừa khánh thành. Vd: Mỏm Đá Chim (top 100 resort Vietnam).

*D. Thể thao & dã ngoại:*

Khu vực này có vô số điểm dã ngoại…

- Tại nút giao tiếp đường Hòa Thắng - Bắc Bình: có một cung đường mới đi tiếp lên thủy điện Đại Ninh, nối với tuyến đường lên Đà Lạt. Cung đường này rất hấp dẫn đối với các bạn thám hiểm theo nhóm bằng xe gắn máy và xe jeep.

- Cung đường Phan Thiết > QL28 đi ngược lên thủy điện Hàm Tuận, Đa Mi, Thác Sương Mù, hiện cũng có tour dã ngoại của Lửa Việt. Có thể liên hệ với anh Vinh chủ Resort Vườn Đá về cung đường này, thuê dụng cụ cắm trại và trang thiết bị chuyên dụng ở resort Vườn Đá.
Liên hệ: thuê tour địa hình ở Lửa Việt, hoặc liên hệ Resort Vườn Đá để thuê dụng cụ và hướng dẫn.

- Thể thao biển ở khu vực Hàm Tiến, sẵn có dụng cụ cho thuê các môn: ván buồm, lướt ván (surfing), ván diều, canoe, kayak, waterski… 

- Địa hình: xe gắn máy, xe đạp, xe jeep các loại …có rất nhiều điểm cho thuê. Các tuyến gần có sẵn quanh khu vực Mũi Né, chỉ cần off road, hoặc xem bản đồ, hỏi đường dân địa phương… nói chung bạn cứ đi ngược vưới phía biển là các tuyến bụi, cảnh quang hoang sơ như sa mạc Viễn Tây, nhất là khu vực Bàu Trắng, Lương Sơn của Bắc Bình (đi xe máy qua khỏi Hòn Rơm).

- Cắm trại trên đồi cát vắng: một số nhóm khách Nga gần đây thường tổ chức cắm trại theo nhóm trên các đồi cát vắng gần mép biển, nhất là vào các đêm trăng. Khu vực này thuộc xã Hòa Thắng, gần đồi Trinh Nữ về phía biển, có vô số đồi cát hoang sơ. Nếu cẩn trọng bạn nên báo với các anh ở xã Hòa Thắng để nhờ hoặc thuê bảo vệ.

*E. Nhà hàng & ăn uống:*

- Nhà hàng cao cấp:

Ngọc Sương (Hàm Tiến), thuộc chuỗi nhà hàng Ngọc Sương
Cây Bàng (gần Victoria, ai cũng biết)

- Món Âu: buổi tối khu vực Hàm Tiến có cả dãy phố nhà hàng món tây (các món hải sản nấu theo kiểu Ý, Pháp, Tây Ban Nha, Nhật)

- Món ngon phổ biến của địa phương: gỏi cá Mai, cá Đục, cá Suốt; các món canh nấu với cá biển có Canh Phớt, Canh Ngót, Canh chua, Canh rau các loại; bạn nên hỏi chủ nhà loại cá nào tươi ngon và sẵn có (quan trọng nhất là cá tươi mua tạo chợ Rạng, chợ Mũi Né, hay ngay thuyền thúng trước nhà).

- Món tự nấu (ở các nhà nghỉ phong cách gia đình): các món tự nấu đôi khi ngon hơn nhà hàng, nếu bạn ở nhà nghỉ bình dân, đôi khi chủ nhà có thể nấu giúp, hoặc tự nấu các món đơn giản, nhất là các món: canh Phớt (cà chua, rau ngò), canh chua…cá chiên, rán…buổi sáng ra chợ Rạng (một địa danh khác của Hàm Tiến!) mua cá tươi và hỏi những người bán cá, họ sẽ nhiệt tình chỉ cho bạn loại cá nào nấu món gì, gia vị và các loại rau có thể mua tại chợ Rạng. Canh Ngót hơi khác với Canh Phớt là có thêm Giá, Cà chua và Me chua. Lưu ý ở đây người ta cho các gia vị vào cối giã nhuyễn rối mới nấu. 

Có những công thức gia vị cơ bản như sau:
- Hành, Ớt: món canh rau, canh chua cá Thu, cá Bóp, cá Ngân… canh phớt, canh ngót cá Liệt, cá Trích…; kho cá Trích sốt cà…
- Hành, Tiêu: thường dùng để kho, nấu các món cháo cá
- Tỏi, Ớt: để kho cá Nục, cá Ngừ, cá Thu…
- Tỏi, Tiêu: kho cá Bạc Má, cá Lưỡi Trâu…
- Hành, Ớt, Sả, Nghệ: ướp và chiên cá Mối, rất đặc biệt
- Tỏi, Ớt, Sả, Nghệ: ướp và nấu canh chua cá (có vị tanh cao) như cá Thiều, chao dầu trước khi cho vào nước sôi để nấu canh chua.

- Tình cờ váo các buổi sớm, hay tối bạn nên để ý các thuyền thúng cặp bờ, hoặc những người kéo lưới, cá biển loại này là ngon nhất vì hoàn toàn tươi sống, và rẻ. Nhất là loại Mực ống nhỏ, luộc nguyên ngon và ăn với nước mắm gừng (có thể nhờ chủ nhà làm hộ món nước chấm này); nếu có cá Trích thì nấu cháo (làm trước với gia vị hành ớt, xong đến tối mang ra nấu cháo giống như các món cháo cá của Hà Nội); cá Liệt thì nấu canh ngót (rất dễ nấu: nước sôi, hành ớt tươi giã nhuyễn, cho cá tươi, nước mắm ngon, cà chua, rau ngò rí…là xong!). Vấn đề ở chỗ là thưởng thức các món này bạn mới cảm nhận được nét đặc biệt của Hải sản biển, chứ không phải ở tại các nhà hàng. Hãy cố thử nhé! 

- Chả cá: lưu ý buổi sáng nếu ra chợ Rạng ăn bánh canh, bạn có thể đặt món Chả cá mua mang về, rất gọn và có thể để lâu.
- Bánh Căng (khác với bánh Canh nhé): là món ăn rất độc đáo có nguồn gốc của người Chăm, khu vực chợ Rạng, thị trấn Mũi Né, Chợ tt Mũi Né, nội thành Phan Thiết… bạn cứ hỏi dân địa phương sẽ hướng dẫn nhiệt tình. Món này là bột gạo nước đổ khuôn bằng đất nung đốt lửa than rất đặt biệt do người Chăm làm, sau khi đổ bột gạo có thể cho lòng đỏ trứng hoặc thịt băm, khi chín lấy ra áp mở hành cặp đôi lại cho chín hành mỡ bên trong, ăn với 2 loại nước chấm và xoài chua bầm nhỏ… một loại nước chấm là nước mắm chua cay, còn một loại kia là … cá kho! Bạn nhớ dầm cá ra cho nhuyễn.

- Nước mắm ngon: thương hiệu Biển Rạng là người thừa kế gia đình làm nước mắm lâu năm nhất vùng này, hỏi nước mắm nhỉ cá cơm nhé, có đóng thùng kỹ, hợp vệ sinh, mang đi xa được (nhà nước mắm Biển Rạng ở gần trạm xe Sinh café).

* Lưu ý: 

Lần đầu đi Mũi Né đi chuyến xe tối bạn sẽ đến nơi vào lúc 1 giờ đêm, cho nên cần đặt trước phòng nghỉ và ghi rõ tên, địa chỉ khách sạn vào tờ giấy để lái xe dừng lại chính xác nơi bạn muốn đến, nếu không bạn sẽ bị lạc giữa đêm đen. 

Chúc bạn có một chuyến du lịch thú vị!

Công ty Cổ phần FIDITOUR
Địa chỉ: 127 - 129 Nguyễn Huệ* Q1* TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 08.3914.1414
Yahoo: fiditour_touronline5
Email: thupham@fiditour.com
Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua số điện thoại: 0909.640.889 (Ms.Thu)

----------


## hangnt

*Di chuyển:*

1 - Bạn có thể theo đường sắt SG-PT, mỗi ngày 2 chuyến, chuyến ra chuyến vào, giá vé là 60k/ lượt(có thể now đã hơn). SG-PT khởi hành lúc 7.30 AM. Ra đến PT tầm 11.30. PT - SG 1.30PM, về đến TP khoảng 7.00 PM. Có thể gửi xe máy theo, giá vé xe máy bằng 1/2 vé người, tùy phân khối nữa. 

(Lưu ý: Nếu đi thì nên lên kế hoạch trước để book vé xe lửa, vé người lẫn vé xe máy, tránh trường hợp book đc chiều đi gửi xe máy đc, nhưng về ko gửi xe máy đc là phải chạy xe máy về TP lun ah, còn nữa, lên xe lửa nó sẽ rút hết xăng, bởi vậy đừng đổ đầy bình, xuống đến ga, cây xăng chỉ cách ga 2 phút đi bộ, cho nên bạn có thể yên tâm nha!)


2 - Bạn có thể đi bằng đường bộ, nhưng theo mình thì QL1A từ TP - PT không có cảnh quan nào đặc sắc hết. Chỉ mệt thêm thôi.
Lời khuyên: Nên đi bằng xe lửa, gửi xe lên đó rồi chạy đi chơi, phẻ re. Đi xe lửa mất khoảng 5h, cũng chán, nên kiếm j đó giải trí. Còn muốn đi đường bộ thì nên thử cung đường mới, cung đường đó men theo đường biển, chạy đến LAGI, rồi vô Mõm Đá Chim, Mũi Kê Gà, thuê thuyền thúng ra đảo, lên ngọn Hải Đăng ngắm nhìn màu xanh của trời và biển. Cảm giác rất khoan khoái.

Xe Open tour chạy tuyến Tp.HCM – Phan Thiết tương đối nhiều, du khách có thể lên phố Tây Phạm Ngũ Lão để mua vé và tìm hiểu thêm về thời gian đi (sáng, trưa, chiều đều có xe khởi hành). Xe sẽ khởi hành tại Khu phố Tây Phạm Ngũ Lão và dừng tại khu vực Hàm Tiến, Mũi Né.

• Sinh Café
http://sinhcafevn.com/
Tp.HCM:246 - 248 Đường Đề Thám, Quận 1, Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08). 38367338 - 38376833
Mũi Né:144 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu
Điện thoại: (062) 3847542

• Hạnh Cafe
Khởi hành và về tại phố Tây Phạm Ngũ Lão
Tuyến Sài Gòn - Mũi Né (215km)
Xuất phát tại Sài Gòn 7h30, 20h
Xuất phát tại Mũi Né 13h30
Sài Gòn: 227 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q1.
Điện thoại: (08) 39205679 - 38376429.
Mũi Né: 117 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu.
Điện thoại: (062) 384 7347 - 384 7597.

• Tâm Hạnh
Xuất phát tại Sài Gòn: 8h15 - 9h - 15h - 20h30
Xuất phát tại Mũi Né: 01h - 8h30 - 13h30 - 17h.
Thời gian chạy khoảng 5 tiếng.
Sài Gòn: 199 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q1, Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08) 3920.5653 - 6295.8818
Mũi Né: 88 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu.
Điện thoại: (062) 384.7561 - 384.7560.
Phan Thiết: Gần KS Phú Gia, đường Tôn Đức Thắng.
Điện thoại: (062) 3833277.

Xe khách chất lượng cao
So với xe Open tour, chất lượng của một số xe khách chạy tuyến Tp.HCM – Phan Thiết cũng không thua kém như: Phương Trang, Mailinh, Kumho,…

• Xe Mailinh
Có xe 14 chổ lẫn xe 45 chổ phục vụ, tuy nhiên giờ chạy của 2 loại xe là khác nhau. Khởi hành tại bến xe miền Đông, dừng tại bến xe Phan Thiết).
Trụ sở chính: Địa chỉ: 64 - 68 Hai Bà Trưng, P.BN, Q.1, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Email: ml@mailinh-corp.com
Website: http://www.mailinh.vn/
Liên hệ đặt vé: (08). 39292929 (Tp.HCM)
Địa chỉ phòng vé:
Số 400A Lê Hồng Phong, Q.10
Số 293 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Mailinh Phan Thiết
Điện thoại: (062). 3823 222
Bến xe khách Phan Thiết
01 Từ Văn Tư.
Đại lý: 344-350 đường 19/4, P.Xuân An, Phan Thiết.

• Phương Trang
Khởi hành tại 272 Đề Thám, bến xe miền Đông, dừng tại Hàm Tiến, Mũi Né.
Giờ khởi hành: 7h30 - 8h30 (thứ 2 đến thứ 5). 16h30 (thứ 6 đến chủ nhật).
Sài Gòn: 272 Đề Thám, quận 1.
Điện thoại: (08) 38375570
Quầy vé Bến xe Miền Đông (08) 35116862 - 35111539
Hàm Tiến - Mũi Né:
Điện thoại: (062) 374.3113.
Điện thoại đóng góp ý kiến: 0903 100 115.

• Xe Kumho Samco
Khởi hành tại bến xe miền Đông, dừng tại bến xe Phan Thiết hoặc bến xe Mũi Né.
Địa chỉ: 292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh (Lầu 3), P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 3511 6861 - Fax: (08) 3511 4617
Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 35.112.112
Trạm Lê Hồng Phong: (08) 3833.8180 - 3833.8190.
Số điện thoại nóng: 0903.58.0000§
. Tuyến: Sài Gòn - Phan Thiết
Giờ xuất bến tại Sài Gòn (BXMĐ): 6h30 - 8h - 9h - 10h-11h30-14h-15h30-17h30-19h.
Giờ xuất bến tại Phan Thiết: 2h-7h-8h30-9h30-11h30-13h30-15h-16h-17h
Đặt vé tại Phan Thiết: (062) 38.34.000 - 22.00.620§
. Tuyến: Sài Gòn - Mũi Né
Giờ xuất bến tại Sài Gòn (BXMĐ) 8h và 15h30, tại bến xe Mũi Né lúc 9h và 13h30.
Đặt vé tại Mũi Né: (062) 384.9676
Du khách cũng có thể đi Mũi Né theo xe đi Phan Thiết nhưng phải tự đi từ Phan Thiết ra Mũi Né 20km nữa.

Một số hãng xe khác
• Chín Lai
Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Phan Thiết
Xe dịch vụ loại 15 chỗ.
Xuất phát Phan Thiết 2h sáng.
Xuất phát Sài Gòn 11h trưa.
Tại Phan Thiết đưa đón tận nơi.
Địa chỉ: 27A Từ Văn Tư.
Điện thoại: (062) 382.3903 - 0913.932.588.
Tại Sài Gòn: 102 Lê Lai, Q.1, Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: 0913.932.588.

• Hoàng Kim
Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Phan Thiết
Loại xe 15 chỗ máy lạnh.
Khởi hành tại Phan Thiết lúc 2h-4h-10h-15h-17h.
Khởi hành tại Sài Gòn lúc 10h-15h-17h-20h.
Sài Gòn: 12 Tôn Thất Tùng, Q1 (đối diện nhà thờ Huyện Sỹ)
Điện thoại 0913.932139 - 0913.841439.
Liên hệ Phan Thiết: 06 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi
Điện thoại (062)3816588 - 3814040.
Ở Phan Thiết có xe đưa rước tận nơi. Ở Sài Gòn đi và về tại trạm trên.
Xe này cũng có đưa rước khách (gần) tận nhà nếu ở nội thành gần tuyến đường xe chạy.

Các bến xe
• Bến xe miền Đông
292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 3899 4056; (08) 3898 4441; (08) 3898 4442; (08) 3898 4893
Email: webmaster@benxemiendong.com.vn
Website: http://www.benxemiendong.com.vn/

• Bến xe Phan Thiết
Số 1 Từ Văn Tư - Tp.Phan Thiết
Điện thoại: (062). 3821361
Từ bến xe Phan Thiết, hàng ngày vẫn có xe đi Nha Trang, Phan Rang, Liên Hương, Đà Lạt, Vũng Tàu, Sài Gòn…

• Bến xe Mũi Né
Gần khu vực chợ Mũi Né
Điện thoại: (062) 3849676


Tàu

Du khách có thể đi bằng tàu thống nhất, tàu du lịch Golden Train, tàu SG-PT.Tàu sẽ dừng tại Ga Mườn Mán (với tàu thống nhất và tàu Golden Train) và ga Phan Thiết (với tàu SG-PT).
Tàu thống nhất: chạy nhanh (mất khoảng 4 giờ)
Tàu Golden Train (tên gọi trước là tàu 5 sao): chạy nhanh (mất khoảng 4 giờ), dịch vụ trên tàu tốt.
Tàu SG-PT: là tàu địa phương, chạy chậm, dịch vụ thấp, giá rẻ.

• Mua vé tàu thống nhất và tàu SG-PT
Ga Sài Gòn
Địa chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, P.9, Q.3, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 3843 6528 - Fax: (08) 3846 6091
Email: mailto:gasaigon01@yahoo.com
Website: www.vr.com.vn/gasaigon/
Cung cấp thông tin: (08) 39 318 952
Phòng bán vé: (08) 38 436 524 hoặc (08) 38 468 701 (xin số: 2302) - Fax: (08) 38 436 524
Đưa vé đến nhà: (08) 38 436 528 (thời gian phục vụ từ 07 giờ 00 đến 19 giờ 00 hàng ngày).

• Mua vé tàu Golden Train
Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Năm Sao297 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận I, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại : (08).39206868 Fax : (08).39205554 hoặc phòng bán vé của Golden Train tại tầng 1 Ga Sài Gòn.

Các ga tàu

• Ga Sài Gòn
Địa chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, P.9, Q.3, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 3843 6528 - Fax: (08) 3846 6091
Email: mailto:gasaigon01@yahoo.com
Website: www.vr.com.vn/gasaigon/

• Ga Mường Mán
Huyện Hàm Thuận Nam, Bình Thuận
Điện thoại: (062) 3868789Fax: (062) 3868814
Từ Ga Mường Mán đi vào Thành phố Phan Thiết du khách có thể đi xe ôm, taxi hoặc xe bus.
• Ga Phan Thiết: 1 Hoàng Hoa Thám, phường Phú Trinh, thành phố Phan Thiết, tỉnh Bình Thuận
Điện thoại: 062-833.952


*Lưu trú:*

1 - Hotel Hải Yến, một nhà nghỉ trong thành phố, địa chỉ 5 Thủ Khoa Huân, Fone: 062 832783 - 062 832784, phòng sạch đẹp, tiêu chuẩn không cao nhưng chất lượng tạm chấp nhận nếu như bạn không quá khắt khe, nằm ngay ga xe lửa, từ đây ra chợ cũng rất gần. Chiều chiều ở đây bạn có thể thưởng thức gỏi ốc giác của người dân PT. Ngay sát cạnh khách sạn lun. Tại đây cũng có cho thuê xe nữa. 

2 - Ngoài ra trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo cũng có rất nhiều khách sạn, giá cả cũng ok. Nhưng là trên đường lớn, tối xe chạy ồn ào. Không yên tĩnh. "Ngủ sẽ không ngon giấc", hehe...



*Ăn uống:* 

Bạn có thể vào chợ ăn, rất nhiều món ăn ngon, rẻ, tối có thể ăn bánh canh chả cá trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo, vừa qua khỏi cầu Trần Hưng Đạo là sẽ thấy bên tay phải.

Trên đường Tuyên Quang cũng có quán cơm khá ngon, tên gì mình quên rồi (hehe) với lai quán bánh khọt, bánh xèo cũng ok lắm. Nếu từ đường Thủ Khoa Huân rẽ qua thì nó nằm bên tay phải. Trên đường Thủ Khoa Huân cũng có một quán cafe rất ư là dễ thương, nằm bên trái nếu theo hướng từ thành phố ra Mũi Né.

Buổi tối trên đg Đào Duy Từ có một quán bán mì Quảng, khá ngon. Hoặc có thể ăn mì Quảng ở đg Trần Phú cũng đc. Ra chợ đi một vòng vào buổi tối, bạn sẽ đc thưởng thức trứng vịt lộn, với chai Ken trên tay, dzô...dzô... Bà bán trứng vịt lộn đó lúc đầu chỉ là một cái bàn chút chíu, bi h đã phát triển lên thành một Cty gia đình, wahaha...

bạn cũng có thể chạy ra Đồi Dương, cách khách sạn không xa để ngắm nhìn biển đêm, có thể thử món bánh tráng chấm mắm ruốt, uống cafe

Gần khách sạn Đồi Dương cũng có một quán ăn rất lớn, bên tay trái, nằm bên phần biển, nhà hàng Toàn Dương, so với chất lượng thì giá cả chấp nhận được.


*Địa điểm vui chơi:*

Mình là người yêu thích cái đẹp, thích chụp hình cho nên mình sẽ chia sẻ những địa điểm mà mình đã đến. Còn dzui hay ko dzui thì tùy a e nhé.

Trong tp ra Mũi Né Hòn Rơm khoảng 23km, có thể đi xe buýt. Cung đường nói chung là đẹp, gió lồng lộng. Có thể ghé thăm đồi Phú Hài, lên tháp chàm Pô-Sha-Nư để mà "chụp hình".

Có thể đi Suối Hồng, tạo hóa làm nên những hình thù kỳ thú trên cát, và cũng để "chụp hình".

Đồi cát thì ai cũng biết rồi, khỏi nói nữa. lên trên đó "chụp hình" cũng đẹp. hehe.

Ai đi nhóm thì nhớ mang theo dây xích dài, đến bãi đá Ông Địa, kiếm một phiến đá thật to, ngồi bày đồ ăn ra, có thể câu cá hay câu mực tùy thích, một cay đàn guitar và cứ thể mà chơi. Ah we^n, bãi đá này cũng là một địa điểm lý tưởng để "chụp hình" ah.

Về đêm thì chạy xe máy trên cung đường của các resort thì, đẹp! Các resort đua nhau mở đèn, tao nên một cảnh quan ấm áp, gần gũi nhưng sống ở đây thì hơi buồn, chỉ có cái gần biển.

Vừa qua khỏi cầu Trần Hưng Đạo thì rẽ trái, nếu bạn quan tâm đến văn hóa thỉ ở đây có thờ cúng bộ xương cá voi. Có thể ghé mắt xem qua, rồi đâu đây có một quán bán bánh căn, một đặc sản của người miền Trung. Đối diện quán bánh căn có bán bánh flan và mắt mực, dùng thử cho biết. 

Ra đến cảng cá thì có một chỗ người ta chuyên câu cá hay câu mực, ai đi tình nhân thì nên ra đây để ngắm hoàng hôn trên biển, không có gì cản trở giữa chúng ta và biển cả hết, Chỗ này hơi khuất cho nên bạn nên hỏi dân địa phương để người ta chỉ nhé. Lưu ý, cảng cá này vô tự do, không thu phí nha, đừng có thấy ngay cổng có bảng thu phí mà dừng lại hoặc không dám dzô nha. Chỗ này để tâm tình hay thề thốt thì tuyệt, haha...

Sáng thì có thể chay xe ra Mũi Kê Gà (dân địa phương gọi là Mũi Điện), cách tp khoảng 43km. Cung đường vắng, đẹp. Ra đến đây bạn sẽ thấy ngư dân đánh bắt cá, buôn bán cho các mối lái,... và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống.

Nếu siêng thì chạy xe ra bàu sen chơi ( dân địa phương gọi là Bàu Ông Bàu Bà ),dành cho ai thích du hí, còn ai máu lửa nữa thì chạy ra Cà Ná chơi luôn, cho thấy hết cảnh đẹp của Cà Ná, chạy xe máy mới thấy hết sự hùng vĩ của Cà Ná a e ạh. Giữa đường dừng lại ăn dưa hấu Liên Hương giải khát, bạn sẽ thấy cái ngọt của dưa Liên Hương với cái ngọt của dưa Gò Công nó khác nhau ra sao ( nhớ post lên đây cho a e biết nha) Như vậy nó mới thú, hehe...

từ Cà Ná ra Phan Rang có 150km hà. ai rãnh thì chay ra đó luôn.

Mình là người thít du lịch bụi, ăn bờ ở bụi, cho nên những quán ăn mình nói đến chỉ là những quán cóc lề đường, bình dân phù hợp với những bạn trẻ thít tự mình khám phá, học hỏi... nhưng khoan hãy đánh đồng với chất lượng nhé, cái này mỗi người sẽ có cảm nhận khác nhau.

*- Những món đồ cần thiết mang theo:*

1-chai nước khoáng (quan trọng nhất, bởi vì cái nắng ở miền Trung nó hanh, nóng nhưng ko có nước, chỉ có chất muối, khác với cái nắng trong Nam mình, nóng nhưng lại có nước)

2-máy chụp hình(để lưu lai những "khoảnh khắc" đẹp nhất)

3-kính mát

4-kem chống nắng

5-dép lào hoặc sandal

*Đến khi nào?*

Thời tiết Phan Thiết vốn khô nóng quanh năm, với  nhiệt độ trung bình khoảng 27 độ C. Bạn có thể đến thăm Phan Thiết vào  bất cứ mùa nào nhưng thời điểm có sóng lý tưởng nhất là từ tháng 8 đến  tháng 12, còn có gió dễ chịu nhất là từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4. Mùa du  lịch thấp điểm ở đây vào khoảng tháng 7. Nếu đến Mũi Né vào thời gian  này, bạn sẽ có được 1 kỳ nghỉ với giá thành vô cùng hấp dẫn.

*Chơi gì?*

Ngoài tắm biển, tắm bể bơi (nếu bạn thuê phòng nghỉ ở  các Resort) bạn còn có thể tham quan cuộc sống chài lưới của ngư dân  địa phương, thăm quan các xưởng sản xuất nước mắm.

Lặn biển, Đi thuyền Canoeing, ván buồm, lướt ván (surfing), ván diều, canoe, kayak, waterski…

Đi xe Jeep vượt địa hình, thả diều, trượt cát trên những đồi cát. Hoặc cưỡi đà điểu ở những trang trại ở gần Suối Tiên.

*Mua quà ở đâu?*

Nơi mua mực ống và mực trứng tươi về làm quà: từ  Mũi Né về lại trung tâm Phan Thiết có cơ sở chế biến mực ống tươi to  20-25cm: 80.000 đồng/kg ăn rất ngon, mực trứng: 45.000 đồng/kg.

Nước mắm Con Cá Vàng của công ty cổ phần nước mắm  Phan Thiết. Loại chai thủy tinh nhỏ 50ml/chai x 9 chai/thùng, 45 độ, giá  vào khoảng 63.000 đồng/thùng.

*Lưu ý?*

Vì thời tiết ở đây khá nắng và hanh khô nên khi ra  ngoài du lịch, bạn nên mang theo những vật dụng sau đây: Chai nước  khoáng, kính mát, kem chống nắng, dép lào hoặc sandal để thuận tiện di  chuyển trên địa hình cát.

Vào tháng 5, tháng 6 âm lịch (trong khoảng tháng 7 –  tháng 8 dương), biển Mũi Né thường xuất hiện tảo đỏ gây ô nhiễm nguồn  nước biển, bạn nên tránh tắm biển khi gặp loại tảo này.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình Thuận click vào *du lịch Bình Thuận* - *du lich Binh Thuan*

----------

